# Need some rod advise



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm going to buy a new spinning rod and was wondering what action and power some of yall would recomend for a all around inshore rod. I plan on using it for lite jigs,gotcha's, spoons, soft plastics, top water lures, etc. Thanks


----------



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

try a ugly stick or penn makes a ok line of inshore rods


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at Shimano's Scimitar rods if you want something on a budget. I have a 7' Medium action, fast tip, graphite thatI use and they're real reasonably priced. I got it at academy I think.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

x2 on the Scimitar. It's my favorite rod. The 7' medium action is perfect for everything you listed. They're only $30-$40 and can be had at most tackle shops. I had one for 3 years and it broke because I left it in the bed of the truck next to the jon boat. We got stuck in a hole, had to rock the truck out in 4 low and threw the boat around and broke my rod. :banghead::doh:banghead


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *kidsoncoffee (3/12/2009)*x2 on the Scimitar. It's my favorite rod. The 7' medium action is perfect for everything you listed. They're only $30-$40 and can be had at most tackle shops. I had one for 3 years and it broke because I left it in the bed of the truck next to the jon boat. We got stuck in a hole, had to rock the truck out in 4 low and threw the boat around and broke my rod. :banghead::doh:banghead


I have about 7 or 8 St. Croix Tidemasters and I love them. I also have two Scimitars a 6'-6" casting rod as a GP baitcaster and an 8'-6" spinning rod (muskie rod) I use for throwing pompano jigs. I like the Scimitarsalot but unless you are on real budget I would get a Shimano Teramar TMS76M 7'-6"/Medium Power/Fast Action/8-17 # or if you are doing more light surf/pier stuff go for the Shimano Teramar TMS76MH 7'-6"/Medium- Heavy Power/Fast Action/10-20# or a Shimano Teramar TMS80MH 8'-0"/Medium- Heavy Power/Fast Action/10-20 #. I think the Shimano Teramar at ~$100is the "best inshore rod for the money" and I am not a particularly big Shimano fan.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

MEDIUM- FAST OR EXTRA FAST THIS ISGREAT FOR AN ALL AROUND LURE THROWING ROD. I LIKE A SEVEN TO EIGHT FOOT ONE PEICE ROD IF I AM WADING ALOT, AND IF YOU FISH ON A BOAT ALOT I WOULD GO WITH SOMETHING IN THE 6 1/2 FOOT TO 7 1/2 FOOT RANGE. THERE ARE A LOT OF DIFFERENT MANUFACTURERS, IT JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR BUDGET IS. HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, I think I will go with a med hvy-fast action in 6'-6" range.I plan on using it from a boat but I still enjoy fishing from piers. I have a Carrot stix spinning rod that I like alot I think I might just have to get another one.Thanks


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Roll Tide Triple R.... go with 7 footers


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Triple R (3/13/2009)*Thanks for the info guys, I think I will go with a med hvy-fast action in 6'-6" range.I plan on using it from a boat but I still enjoy fishing from piers. I have a Carrot stix spinning rod that I like alot I think I might just have to get another one.Thanks


If you like the Carrot-Sticks they make a "Salty Carrot-Stick" that has more corrosion resistant guides(important in an inshore rod). I would advise going no shorter than 7'-0" and would reccomend 7'-6"


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

> "Salty Carrot-Stick"


I'll have to take a look on there web page. I can't get anything saltwater up here in Illinois:banghead, I'll sure be glad when I get back to Mobile. Thanks


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

I do alot of inshore fishing and have 6 Shimano Scimitar rods and love them. They will catch anything you could want to catch in the bay even some of the big bull reds if you play them right. Power Pro line works great with these rods very sensitive you can feel every strike even if it very subtle.


----------

